# Do all of us suck at driving?



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey guys (and girls), i just wanted to ask you all a question.

Am i the only one who sucks at driving? i know NTs tend to be a little absent minded, which is definitely detrimental to driving, but am i the only one whom this problem affects? 

I REALLY suck at driving, i try to make up for it by driving like a grannie, but that doesnt always solve my problem. i just dont pay attention to my surroundings sometimes. my most common problems are running stopsigns, pulling out in front of people, and running stop lights.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

I do not find myself being absent minded while driving. Typically I have a map in my head of where I am and what route I am going to take to get to my location, usually based on known traffic patterns and stoplight/signs along the way. If there is a route that I can take that might be a bit longer mileage wise, but shorter on the cost of time, that its the way I will normally go.


----------



## Rao (Apr 4, 2009)

I suck at driving, but I am supposed to, I've only had my license for 5 months :3
I tend to always space off, but still be capable of driving. Zone out and such, but somehow still stay in the lines. Oh well, as long as I don't crash I am fine.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

godamnit..i think its just me then...maybe its cuz im usually stoned while im driving?


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

wannaBgonzo said:


> godamnit..i think its just me then...maybe its cuz im usually stoned while im driving?


I am not able to maintain an objective view on this as I was hit by a drunk driver, so here is a suggestion, next time you feel like driving while stoned, just imagine the screams of some 10 year old girl being mangled by your car. This might prevent it from happening in real life.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Driving feels completely unnatural to me; perhaps this is because I don't drive at all.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

Drake said:


> I am not able to maintain an objective view on this as I was hit by a drunk driver, so here is a suggestion, next time you feel like driving while stoned, just imagine the screams of some 10 year old girl being mangled by your car. This might prevent it from happening in real life.


actually it would probably just give me an erection...further harming my ability to drive.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah... I daydream while I'm driving which is not good. I can never manage to devote my full conscious mind to driving whether I want to or not. It's just too boring. I think this may be more of an introvert thing than an NT thing, as introverts tend to find their surroundings boring and seek entertainment within.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Is it just me or have you noticed no INTP's are responding to your question? I think that may answer your question :crazy:


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

thehigher said:


> Is it just me or have you noticed no INTP's are responding to your question? I think that may answer your question :crazy:


Huh? What are you– OH CRAP, TRUCK! *swerves*

Ahem. In all seriousness, I like to think I'm pretty decent behind the wheel, but it does take a considerable amount of concentration. It should get better over time.

Also, driving while stoned? Can't be a good idea.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

wannaBgonzo said:


> actually it would probably just give me an erection...further harming my ability to drive.


If you insist on trying to troll for responses, you will be given an infraction or temp ban.


----------



## Yours (May 7, 2009)

Drake said:


> If you insist on trying to troll for responses, you will be given an infraction or temp ban.


I believe that you are looking at this in a very subjective stance. He was merely stating of what may _be_ and what may _happen_. You are becoming defensive because of a small comment that wasn't even directed to you, but toward the future whilst taking in the scenario that you handed him.



wannaBgonzo said:


> actually it would probably just give me an erection...further harming my ability to drive.


If you were to look at his past posts, you would understand that this is how he normally approaches things, taking things (somewhat) seriously and (usually) literal. Try to better yourself and not judge others so quickly, and over a measly little comment that was hardly meant for trolling.

*PC Rules*


> *1. Do Not Make Personal Attacks*
> Posts that serve no purpose other than to flame users annihilate the quality of discussion. Do not make personal attacks. You may critique or disdain argument and opinion posted by users, but you may not extend that method to maligning the users themselves. Do not *troll* or purposefully attempt to disrupt discussion in threads.


*Trolling*


> Posting derogatory messages about sensitive subjects on newsgroups and chat rooms to bait users into responding.


*Derogatory
*


> A pejorative (also term of abuse or term of disparagement), as a noun, means a word or phrase that implies disapproval or contempt and is meant to be insulting, impolite, or unkind


Don't discriminate against people because of who they are. I believe that your *threat* was poorly conceived and merely wrought out because of a misconception against someone who made a comment that you simply didn't approve of because of how he is.


ANYWAY. Back on topic. I am a very poor driver myself when I don't keep my attention on the road. :tongue:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I can vouch for my 2 friends who are horrible at driving. They are an INTP and ENTP.


----------



## hollimooreisawhore (Nov 16, 2009)

i think that if you are a responsible driver then you should be able to do whatever you want while you drive. maybe it makes him drive better


----------



## alanv (Aug 29, 2009)

wannaBgonzo said:


> actually it would probably just give me an erection...further harming my ability to drive.


That is pretty funny, sick but still funny. How about next time you are stoned, you consider not eating so much junk food because it ruins you cholesterol levels. Did you ever think about that man?


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

NF perspective on driving - I love it and I consider myself a good driver. I love road trips and drove across the continent by myself. I feel very comfortable driving and am able to take in sensory information, process it and anticipate driving situations. I think that I am a defensive driver but not an aggressive one.

I think that being an urban cyclist has made me a better driver as I do alot of urban commuting by bicycle. 

Learning how to drivie a motorcycle has enabled me to improved my driving skills. The rule of thumb when riding a motorcycle is assume that no one sees you so you have to imagine that there is a 10 foot bubble around you and scan for problems that could cause problems in that bubble space...behind you, around you and in front of you. Driving a moto is so comsuming that I do not think or imagine anything while doing it...I just do it...it is an activity where I am completely NOW in and maybe that is why I like it so much...it puts the imaginzation to sleep for just a few moments. I do have a healthy fear of motorcycling and am super cautious about it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

wannaBgonzo said:


> I REALLY suck at driving, i try to make up for it by driving like a grannie, but that doesnt always solve my problem. i just dont pay attention to my surroundings sometimes. my most common problems are running stopsigns, pulling out in front of people, and running stop lights.


Hahaha! I totally drive like a granny. But at least I have a clean driving record. 

Driving is definitely not my strong point, despite my driving record. I would say that under normal conditions where I know where I am going, I am a competent and safe driver. However, I don't consider myself a "good" or skilled driver because I simply do not process information quickly. Not to mention few close calls making left turns as a newly minted 16 year old has left me wary of making left turns and shaken my confidence in depth perception. I admit that I am *that* person who takes wayyy to long to make a left turn. Could I have gone? Probably, but I always want to be more safe than sorry. It really annoys a lot of people when I am driving because I will often prefer to turn right, or wait a bit longer to make a left turn.


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't know how to drive...I never learned. Scares the hell out of me. I barely like being in a car when someone else drives. What makes us think we should be moving at speeds that can kill us? Someone stops abruptly in front of us and I look at the speedometer and start calculating impact force. :shocked:


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Singularity said:


> I don't know how to drive...I never learned. Scares the hell out of me. I barely like being in a car when someone else drives. What makes us think we should be moving at speeds that can kill us? Someone stops abruptly in front of us and I look at the speedometer and start calculating impact force. :shocked:


That's one of the reasons it took me until my mid-20s to get a license. (That, and having to learn in a bulky, top-heavy minivan that's nearly 2 decades old.) I still get a little nervous every time my dad takes a turn just a _little_ too fast. Damn you, physics class!


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

well...definitely not just me...


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

You know, I was gonna tell you I'm a great driver considering I've only had my license for 4 months, but I damn near destroyed the Taco Bell drive through tonight so yeah.


----------



## leofracassi (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry, I don't know what you're talking about, I'm a great driver.


----------



## adam smith (Sep 22, 2010)

Define suck. I am a safe driver, never even been pulled over for a moving violation. However I've been to high performance driving classes and autocross sessions. When I started it was completely unnatural to me. However I related it all to physics and got better. I'd say I'm good at it, but I'm definitely below average at a completion level.


----------



## Honn (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm really good at trackmania and forza motorsport, so i should have some abilites for driving IRL
the thing is that i have to pass my driving licence first, but it's really hard, i bet this is a sensor thing


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Only if said NTs are women or Asian.


----------



## the big tombrowski (Nov 14, 2012)

It's not me that's the problem ... it's everyone else on the road

Or so I keep telling myself :happy:


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

i'm a crappy driver. i actually stopped driving for years because i am so accident-prone.


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> I can't drive, but I would probably be one of the most accident-prone drivers out there if I were, especially if I was listening to music at the same time (I like to daydream when listening to music).


Welcome to the club! I can chill while being driven around but to drive a car myself ... it's a thought that has always given me goosebumps. I'm lucky to live in a city where public transportation is rather dependable, so, why risk trauma or accidents? (I even spaced out while writing this).


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

toffee said:


> You know, I was gonna tell you I'm a great driver considering I've only had my license for 4 months, but I damn near destroyed the Taco Bell drive through tonight so yeah.


at least you didn't :crazy:


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

When I was getting my license I had failed my driving test :sad:
Twice :crying:
That is not to say I am a bad driver though
It was mostly being nickled and dimed also parallel parking the boat I was driving-.-


----------



## Cyphyr (Jun 6, 2012)

Im a decent driver, overall. I do tend to drive fast and not brake for turns, but Ive never been involved in a serious accident (I scraped a car in a parking lot that was parked crookedly...). My dad forced me to be good at it though. He constantly talked about knowing where the wheels of the car were, and understanding how to use that knowledge. He's been a professional driver for almost 30 years, so I trust him. I do occasionally get distracted and have to figure my way out of tight spots or whatever... Ive only been driving a few years though so Ill give it time. I really enjoy going for drive on my own, especially when I have the time to explore alternate routes or whatever...Its probably the only sensory activity I really enjoy.


----------



## Manofadventure (Dec 20, 2010)

I am an excellent driver, I make mistakes like any other human does but their all minor and have no real consequences. Sometimes my passengers don't agree with me but what do they know? I live in my reality not theirs.


----------



## te1389 (Dec 8, 2012)

I consider myself a very good driver when I'm by myself. Every decision I make is very logical and I get where I need to go without wasted time. I'm more worried about others causing issues for me so I stay alert.

When I have passengers I can get distracted and make mistakes. Some of my friends consider me a bad driver because of this, so its a little frustrating/embarrassing when I do something I normally wouldn't on my own.


----------



## Clinton (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm a good driver if there is no music, no excessive chatter, and everyone in the car lets me go the speed limit while keeping assured distance without voicing their impatience.


----------



## FierceAfterAll (Nov 15, 2012)

Hmm I think i'm a good driver, but like you, I have a tendency to stop paying full attention to my surroundings once I start thinking about something else. There have been a few close calls..


----------



## Codger (Aug 7, 2010)

FierceAfterAll said:


> Hmm I think i'm a good driver, but like you, I have a tendency to stop paying full attention to my surroundings once I start thinking about something else. There have been a few close calls..


Same, at times.

Even when worse when someone is driving off road.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Drake said:


> I do not find myself being absent minded while driving. Typically I have a map in my head of where I am and what route I am going to take to get to my location, usually based on known traffic patterns and stoplight/signs along the way. If there is a route that I can take that might be a bit longer mileage wise, but shorter on the cost of time, that its the way I will normally go.


I'm a pretty good driver on the road. My mind is really good at multi-tasking and at being aware of rates of change of position and speed in my environment -- I'm typically aware of not just the current state of the road but where everything is likely to be 5-10 seconds from now.

And then the whole thing described here: knowing where I am, having a basic map in my head of where I am vs my destination and the main routes there, and how to find another approach in case something changes.

Been driving 25+ years, and only had one speeding ticket (in Year #2, and while I did deserve others, that one I didn't... it was a small-town trap, lol!), a rolling violation that was ridiculous since I swear I had stopped for at least 2 seconds, and then a fender-bender in Beltway traffic two years ago (it's pretty amazing how FAST traffic can dead-stop in those conditions, you just cannot afford to glance away even for a second).

I always liked Need for Speed too.


----------



## Colonel (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm not bad, though I do tend to zone out occasionally. I can focus when I'm in a situation where I need to, though, so I've as yet to have any problems with it.


----------



## thatprettichick (Mar 29, 2011)

Like most of you, I'm overall an all right driver. 

Like several of you, I do tend to go a bit fast and not brake so much on turns. I also zone out- but I've never thought of that as particularly negative. I never zone out in a manner that keeps me from realizing if something bad will happen; rather, I zone out to the point where the only thing I'm thinking about is driving. After a few minutes of a million thoughts a minute, everything fades and I just focus on the guy in front of me.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

I've gotten in an accident due to being absent minded. I was totally off in my world barely even looking at where I was going. That scares me i'm capable of that. Luckily it wasn't a bad accident.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, I totaled my car and almost killed myself this summer. A month later, I scraped the paint off one side of my new car in the parking garage because I have approximately zero spatial awareness. Driving is my Waterloo. Somehow, I still love it.


----------



## Ultrablue (Dec 22, 2012)

Drove 2years as a professional; 25m truck. Lots of time to listen self-improvement mp3:s! 
It arent mentally fitting for INTP's thought. Too much to be anxious about, especially here in Finland during winter time.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

I failed the driving test 4 times (got disqualified 3 of those times, twice within the first 5 minutes) before finally getting my license on the 5th try, and it only took a year and 3 days. I'm pretty sure the biggest reason that I passed this time was because the tester lady was way awesome and easy to relate to and converse with so I could relax and drive like I do normally, unlike when I took the test with all those scary old white men. I think I am actually a decent enough driver, I just freaked out over all the possible things that could go wrong and the large number of variables I would be tested on during the driving test, but I think that may have had something to do with the lack of confidence I had in my driving. Now I have all the confidence. Yeah! So yeah, I don't think I'm a terrible driver, I just suck at driving tests.

Oh, but I have a terrible sense of direction and a poor short-term memory so I have no idea where I am ever. I guess that could be conducive to poor driving skills or at least inefficient driving. Good thing I am driving in a time of smart phones with gps systems. Too good. 

My INTP dad is a pretty horrendous driver. He also lacks any sense of direction and he drives like a blind drunk hedgehog. I can't give specifics right now because I just feel like sleeping, but you can take my word for it.


----------



## Johnston (Dec 16, 2012)

I can't drive either, those things outside the car appear just too quickly for me to notice they've appeared. It's like I don't have *Se* at all, I must have lost it somewhere... So I'd better get back to devising my teleportation system.


----------

